# 30 acres of orchard/timothy



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I got an opportunity to cut, bale and keep 30 acres of very clean orchard/Tim. I was referred to a 90 yr old farmer who has become unable to farm anymore from another customer. 
I began cutting yesterday and plan to finish today. It's a little past its prime, but the Timothy looks awesome. 
Now comes the "problem". I don't have the customer base to buy it....
Could be 150-200 round bales.
I'd hate to see it sit outside and go to waste.

Suggestions?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Truck it up to me for free and I'll sell it ASAP!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I know it's a problem, but I can't help being happy for you. Around here, it would sell even if exposed to the weather til fall/winter. Time for you and your buddy to get more ( a lot more) Dexters? Turn that hay into meat and sell the steaks 

73, Mark


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you did not cut it all you could cut just half of it try to sell it by way of Craigslist or hay auction, etc. Another thought would be if you're going to get it Baled dry and sweated out. You could talk to your local agribusiness people find out if you know anyone who does any bale wrapping and store it in plastic. Some years when hay is scarce I can move round bales pretty well. Larger picture of the Haymarket that serves you and me is pretty well saturated and when guys have a wide variety in this area they will not buy round bales. I don't have a big square baler I have been paying someone $7 per Bale to bale 3 x 3 x 7.5, Some years customer operators don't fit into my plan but the weather has been cooperative so it's been working out. Different areas do things different ways in our area they feel once the bales have been rained on they would not risk moving into there barn.
You have access to the mulch markets., thousands of Acres of hay baled in my area it's all put in a barn before daylight the next morning. I have spent a significant portion of my life myself busting my ass until 1 or 2 a.m. many nites throughout the summers i have lived through getting the hay we bailed in the barn the same day. Find storage or sell before rain or mulch


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would either truck it to auction or to the mulch...or start feeding some steers this winter...


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Your close to me...Square bale it , get it to me by Dec ,we'll make some good $$$ at the turn of the year....(timothy can't be stemmy though).Remember , I moved a semi load before the driver finished his scrapple samich earlier this year........Tater


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just cut it and teddered today. It looks very nice. Just a few autum olive or small weeds observed. 
Should have it baled by Monday, 
If anyone knows someone interested in ~150 4x5 net wrapped round bales of orchard/Timothy, I would gladly pay a finders fee.

Does Timothy only come up once/yr?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> Find storage or sell before rain or mulch


Yep


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well a small freak rain cell just came by
I'm right on the edge 
Could be getting rained on right now.
I'm Parked in barn with round baler 5 miles away and ready to bale.
Easy come/easy go as they say


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It comes up again but if you cut it again you soon won't have any timothy.



JD3430 said:


> Does Timothy only come up once/yr?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> It comes up again but if you cut it again you soon won't have any timothy.


So best not to do 2nd cutting?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> So best not to do 2nd cutting?


You could probably take three cuttings in our climate and be fine. Granted, the later cuttings may not amount to much but they'll yield some hay and help your weed control.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe with the longer season down there its ok, not a great idea here.



8350HiTech said:


> You could probably take three cuttings in our climate and be fine. Granted, the later cuttings may not amount to much but they'll yield some hay and help your weed control.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I got 90% baled today. Fantastic hot sunny day. Just a small patch out front and I'm done.
Stuff looks really good all things considered. 
Anyone wants it to rebate into smaller bales or know anyone who wants to buy it, please let me know. 
Shame to see it go to waste!


----------

